# Best Charcoal Grill



## mad dog mattix (Jul 24, 2017)

I own a Traeger Texas Pro 34 which I love as a smoker. However, I can't get it hot enough and keep it there to grill. What brand and model do you recommend? I want this grill primarily for grilling chicken, hamburgers, hot dogs and steaks.


----------



## b-one (Jul 24, 2017)

Weber kettle pick the size that works bet for your needs. I bought a 22.5 used to try out as a rotisserie but use it for everything.


----------



## lantzy75 (Jul 24, 2017)

If you're looking for a charcoal grill that can do it all, you can't go wrong with a Weber kettle. A good Kamado is another option as well. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cavman (Jul 24, 2017)

I just purchased a Chargriller Akorn JR. I don't need the larger size but they are the same design. I am very impressed with it. I live right on a bay with lots of wind. Doesn't phase the Akorn. It is extremely easy to clean and total temp control. Lots of reviews out there.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 25, 2017)

Another vote for the Weber kettle. Best all-around grill and smoker there is, imo. I have a One-touch Gold, and also a Weber Performer, which has a propane assist starter, and a small table built in to work on. I'm sure I use these more than my other 3 smokers combined.


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 25, 2017)

Weber!
Love my performer!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd go with a Weber too!

Al


----------



## gr8day (Jul 25, 2017)

What is your price point? Weber kettles are great, PK Grills and Hasty Bakes are awesome too but more pricey, if you would like a great grill that can grill and smoke the Assassin grill is an awesome choice.


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2017)

My vote is Weber so easy to modify and you can get a Rotisserie unit for them

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 26, 2017)

You can do anything on a Weber 22". B


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 26, 2017)

My vote goes to the Weber, does just about anything you need in it's stock version, but plenty of attachments available to bring it to the next level. 

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 26, 2017)

Can't beat a Webber or their customer service.


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 13, 2018)

I would vote for the pk grill.


----------



## Devon Schroeder (May 30, 2018)

My vote is a Hasty-Bake.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 6, 2018)

Weber and never need any thing else,wanting is another storylol


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 6, 2018)

Another vote for the Weber...  (with the Vortex) ...


----------



## alex949819684 (Mar 23, 2019)

Actually that depends upon your needs and price range with which you want to go for. Suggesting something right away without understanding your needs would not be much helpful, so I'd recommend you to checkout this site it will help you to pick a perfect charcoal grill or smoker for you. Cheers!
The Best Charcoal Grill Website


----------



## venture (Mar 23, 2019)

After you buy your Weber kettle, you could consider other options. My patio would be incomplete without one.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 23, 2019)

PK grills are good but not fundamentally different from a Weber kettle. Hasty Bake is a more versatile cooker.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 23, 2019)

If you can still find one Holland used to make The Smoke House, a wood/charcoal smoker like a Hasty Bake but possibly better.


----------



## Carmen89 (May 4, 2020)

Here is an article about the best charcoal grill where you will find several models and you can compare their characteristics. Highly recommended


----------



## bdskelly (May 4, 2020)

Spam linked to an unsafe site. Mods please delete


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 9, 2020)

I’ll add another vote for Weber. We got an old 1996 master touch that I refurbished for like $100 and it’s been amazing.

if for some reason you don’t want to go that route, I’m also a fan of the vision Kamados, I just can’t justify a 4th cooker at this time


----------



## bdskelly (May 9, 2020)

Another Weber plus. Parts are readily available everywhere


----------

